# Looking for a true 5.1 Gaming Headset



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello all,

I have been in the market for a while for a true, 5.1 surround sound gaming headset. By true I mean it actually has all the speakers in the headset, not two speakers trying to emulate that sound. I have had fairly bad luck when choosing a new headset, either comfort is terrible (SoundBlaster wireless), mic is rubbish (Megaladon - also has really annoying issue of being disabled for x64 users), or the mic is bad AND it isn't loud enough (Steelseries)

I have been looking at the following headsets : 
Sharkoon X-tatic Digitals - http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/x-tatic-digital which seem pretty good, but people are saying the low and high end have poor quality, but the mic is excellent. 

Tritton AX Pro - http://www.amazon.com/Tritton-Digital-Precision-Gaming-Headset-Pc/dp/B0017IUFAE but I hear that it tends to break on a regular basis.

Does anyone else have a recommendation or personal experience with either of these two headsets? These are the price ranges in which I'm looking. It needs a good mic, good sound, and be a true 5.1 headset (preferably optical, and preferably not USB)

Thanks for anyone's opinions and suggestions!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The tritton looks pretty good, My experience with the logitech g35 has been great. It is 7.1 surround...best headset I have ever bought. However it is usb.


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

I had looked at the G35, but as you said it's USB, and the other problem I have is that it's virtual surround and not a true surround. How is the mic quality on it?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

My clan mates on vent say it is very good, I like the voice morphing feature..lol


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

I will definitely have to look into the G35. Does it have its own sound mixer, or does it rely on drivers installed on the PC?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it does rely on the software

Found a pretty good review on it
http://www.digitaltrends.com/pc-headset-headphone-reviews/logitech-g35-review/


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

In case your are interested...Logitech has a special on them....use promo code logi_g35_112310

For $64.99
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/promotional-items/devices/7183&ci=0

That is how I got mine...Through "dented box"

However when I got it the box was not dented


----------

